# "Trees stop rebel advance"



## Rapid (Nov 6, 2014)

Embedded media from this media site is no longer available


----------



## Brill (Nov 7, 2014)

Clearly Taliban-trained.


----------



## Gunz (Nov 7, 2014)

And after all that precision marksmanship, the tree remains untouched.


----------



## Grunt (Nov 7, 2014)

Ah yes....the ole "spray and pray" technique taught by the worlds best trained forces. 

Why do I feel like I hear them saying, "Here I am coach, I have some ammo, send me next."


----------



## Gunz (Nov 8, 2014)

Since the infidels are 60 miles away and nobody's shooting back, let's make a video and pretend we're really fighting.


----------



## pardus (Nov 8, 2014)

Fucking monkeys with AKs.


----------



## policemedic (Nov 8, 2014)

See, this is what happens when ranges have vending machines.


----------

